# Hidden Gems of Berkeley bicycle tour. September 24th 2011



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

This years tour announcement.

Hidden Gems of Berkeley
A Magical Mystery Bike Tour of West Berkeley’s Vernacular Treasures and Grassroots’ Greening Efforts
Saturday September 24, 2011, 10 am to 2:00 pm
Join us for the 9th annual tour of Berkeley’s eclectic fabric of gardens, paths, strange and familiar cultural and natural features...This year we’ll explore the many inventive and artful hidden gems of West Berkeley – from wetland and creek restoration projects, to community gardens and Victorian historic districts. Bring a lunch, water, and your curiosity! 
The bike tour begins San Pablo Park in the lawn area near at its southwest corner (by Russell and Mabel) and will end at Codornices Creek’s restoration or day-lighting, near 9th Street and Albany Village. 
This year’s ride is part of 350.org’s Moving Planet worldwide mobile rally to express solutions to the climate crisis.
For more information go to www.bpfp.org; or call John Steere at 510-849-1969. Enroute you can purchase the Hidden Gems Map ($4), which depicts scores of these “gems,” along with bike routes, community gardens, creeks, parks and the historic transit system. 

Last years tour report.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...hidden-gems-berkeley-bicycle-tour-216544.html


----------

